# Any other tech forum besides this one?



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 16, 2008)

This forum is good, members here rock, I have been helped by many. But there have been issues that have not been solved here. I was looking for any other tech forum which is rated best (of course besides our own), any suggestions? Not just any, but the best.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 16, 2008)

Tech2.com
will post later.

More addition,
Piriform Forum(CCleaner) (don't think its only CCleaner forum, it has other solutions too)
*www.geekstogo.com/forum/forums.html
*forums.techarena.in/


----------



## Sridhar_Rao (Sep 16, 2008)

How is this one, forums.techguy.org? How do you guys rate this one?


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 16, 2008)

^^It's a very good forum as well.


----------



## DigitalDude (Sep 16, 2008)

this is my website *www . techforums . in* which is actually a google custom search engine made by me to search top tech forums in India



have a look



_


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow 
This is really good
Nice one DigitalDude
Will spread the word


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 16, 2008)

If you have windows related problem, try:
www.merawindows.com
www.winvistaclub.com/forum

Many MVPs to help you.


----------



## Edburg (Sep 17, 2008)

does anyone know a good real estate kind of forum...like team-bhp is for automobiles...


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2008)

CHIP forum is really good too


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 17, 2008)

^^But with very poor layout.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 17, 2008)

True, Digit ke samne toh.....................no chance


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 17, 2008)

Sridhar_Rao said:


> How is this one, forums.techguy.org? How do you guys rate this one?



The best of the lot. It is an excellent forum.



comp@ddict said:


> CHIP forum is really good too



Are you serious?


----------



## m-jeri (Sep 17, 2008)

For gaming...

www.gamingindians.com
www.consoul.in

For general PC Tech

www.techenclave.com
www.erodov.com

These are the top tech sites that are well updated and maintained and have the best market sections and great UI's..maybe consoul's UI needs to be improved..... in all indian tech sites.period.


----------



## Cool Joe (Sep 17, 2008)

Safer Networking Forums


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> The best of the lot. It is an excellent forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious?




Yeah the ppl are responsive and helpful lot


----------



## tuxfan (Sep 18, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Yeah the ppl are responsive and helpful lot



IMHO, what matters more is the division of sections. Very well organised. Thats the foundation.


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 18, 2008)

Well, it's organisation is simple too^(not very complicated, and not an eye candy too)


----------



## parthbarot (Sep 18, 2008)

neowin.net... most news here also are taken from neowin i think ....

no but..seriously... neowin is awesome..many different categories and things.

regards.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Sep 19, 2008)

MSFN - this is a must for all your problems sharing and perhaps the largest forum on the planet on computer related things (read Microsoft)


----------



## VexByte (Sep 20, 2008)

*www.techenclave.com* was good in the past. Nowadays, it's pretty bad and is _infested with script kiddies._


----------

